# Use default browser in Apple script?



## kelly001 (Jun 8, 2009)

I have the following simple Apple Script but I'd like the default browser to open the URL and not specifically Safari.  Any ideas?

Thanks!



> tell application "Safari"
> activate
> do JavaScript "window.open('http://www.google.com')" in document 1
> end tell


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 9, 2009)

Howabout:


```
open location "http://www.google.com"
```

That should use the system's default browser.


----------



## kelly001 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks a lot!


----------

